# I think my helmet is too small.



## OCcat (Jul 23, 2012)

When I was sized for my helmet (Tipperary Sportage) they advised me to get a small at the saddlery and said the padding would loosen up after I'd worn it for a while. 
I have been riding once a week for three months and unfortunately I can only wear it for about an hour before it starts to bother me on the sides of my head. I have removed the top and back padding but the side padding is attached which is the whole problem. Yesterday I tolerated it for two hours but had to get off the horse and take my helmet off because it felt like a vice grip on the sides of my head. I'm sure everyone hated having to get off the horse before you are done riding!

I am 5'4", 110 lbs with a small frame but I think I must have a large head. I checked the Tipperary size guide and at 22 1/4" it says I should take a large helmet. Am I reading it wrong? This is my first foray into head sizing. I imagine a large helmet would be worn by a much larger framed person, not by someone my size. 
I have access to a size medium helmet, but I am concerned with safety as well as with not having a vice grip around the sides of my head. 
Does anyone have insight into this issue? Thanks!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

A helmet should not put pressure on your head that makes it hurt. It should be snug enough that it doesnt move around when you shake your head, but should not feel like your head is in a vice either. Is there a local tack store you can go to for some help? They are trained in helping someone find an appropriate fitting helmet.


----------



## OCcat (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for validating me and not saying this is what a helmet feels like. I'm going to see if my BF's medium works for me before I go all the way out to the tack store which is just about an hour away.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 5'1", and I take a large in the Tipperary Sportage. It's the way the helmet is shaped that determines size, not that you have some huge, mutant head. :wink:

I take a medium in Aegis (Devon Aire) helmets, but needed a large in the Sportage.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it possible the helmet is the wrong shape for your head? Not all helmets fit the same, different brands are different shaped. Troxel is more round and will pinch the front of my head. Maybe tipperary is to oval shaped?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes Poppy, the Tipperaries are more oval shaped than round.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well that would explain the pinching on the sides then  I own an ovation right now but I have no idea what shape my head is lol other than troxels don't fit. But I have an unusually small head apparently....


----------



## OCcat (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried on my bf's medium last night with the thinner padding in the back and it fit a lot better than my small. I'm going to try riding in that one this weekend and if it does not work I will go back and get a large. I am used to being small in most things so it is unusual for me to require a large- but I agree that this helmet is more oval shaped and apparently my head is more round.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't wear Charles Owen helmets. The shape of them gives me screaming headaches. Yet GPAs fit me like a dream. 

I haven't tried the tipperary or troxel helmets in years. But I know there is a big difference in the shape of them. I believe the tipperary is more oval. So maybe you should look into getting one of the troxel helmets.

The last thing you need is a helmet that does not fit the shape of your head. An ill fitting helmet can be just as dangerous as no helmet.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it an oval or round helmet?
If it's pinching at the sides and is an oval helmet, try a more round shaped one 
If it's round, I'd go in the store and try the next size up


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the same problem with lots of different brands of helmets, I hate onyx, tipperary, club rider, most "normal: brands over here :lol:

So I went out and spent $120 on a dublin silverline and omg it is the most comfy helmet I have ever had, so much so that I went back and got another one to use as a spare, or just incase mine gets broken (likely to happen with the way I land on the ground -_- )
-Here, $120 is expensive for a helmet if you don't compete GP level, most people only spend up to half that on their around home helmets.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in Aus helmets are sized by centimetres. I'm anywhere from 56 to 60 depending on the shape, brand, and padding style.

My new helmet is a really nice, really pricey one (new show helmet, picked up for 1/3 of the price because it'll be 5 years past manufacture in Feb). It's a 59. My old helmet is a 58, and the helmet I've been showing in is a touch on the big side at 57. I borrowed a friend's 56 for one show and it fit perfect.

When my new helmet turns 5 it will be retired and destroyed, and replaced with a brand new version of the same... assuming I can find the $300 it will cost to buy a younger one!!


----------

